# Velo Suedue Celeste Saddle



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

*Velo Suede Celeste Saddle*

Has anyone ridden/Is anyone riding this saddle? What does the shape compare to?

I'm thinking of getting one to complete a 1980s single speed build as trying to find a celeste Selle Italia Turbo saddle is as impossible, as, well, I can't really think of something it compares too! Maybe it's impossible as thinking of something to compare it too, there, thought of something.


----------



## Oxy (Jul 2, 2012)

Did you get an answer or the saddle? I was just going to buy one myself.


----------

